# My first commission (was free art) : A squid butt ! (+important question at the end !)



## Bearwizurd (Nov 27, 2016)

Was made for : Userpage of xingtian -- Fur Affinity [dot] net !
Was really a lot of fun to do...
It was both my very first butt shot and my first comm', though I still didn't do any NSFW !
Check this butt out : www.furaffinity.net: Free art for Xing Tian - Squid Butt by Bearwizurd

I'll do more free art lottery in the future, if you want a free 200x200 px pixel art thingy, come join us !
Last lottery : forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Give me something to chew on ! (Pixel art) - Comm' display


----------



## Bearwizurd (Nov 27, 2016)

Rykhoteth said:


> Neat! Don't see a lot of high quality pixel art anymore.


Thanks ! Means a lot to me ! :3 
Come and participate on the next art lottery ! I'd be glad to make pixel stuff with you !


----------



## LadyFromEast (Nov 27, 2016)

That butt looks awesome! Your commissioner got a lovely icon from you!


----------



## Bearwizurd (Nov 27, 2016)

LadyFromEast said:


> That butt looks awesome! Your commissioner got a lovely icon from you!


Thanks ! You can try your luck newt time too if you want ;3; I'd be glad to do a lil' somthing for you ! The time is running like crazy atm O-O'


----------



## Talyk (Nov 27, 2016)

Huh, pixel art, and with some real depth too! Very unique style you have yourself here!


----------



## LadyFromEast (Nov 28, 2016)

Bearwizurd said:


> Thanks ! You can try your luck newt time too if you want ;3; I'd be glad to do a lil' somthing for you ! The time is running like crazy atm O-O'


That would be cool! However I would need to design myself a nice and lovely fursona! I shall do that though, and hopefully soon


----------



## Bearwizurd (Nov 28, 2016)

Talyk said:


> Huh, pixel art, and with some real depth too! Very unique style you have yourself here!


Thanks ! It really means a lot to me <3 !


----------



## striker479 (Nov 30, 2016)

Pixel art is usually a pretty good market on FA once you get your name out there and people recognize you.


----------



## Bearwizurd (Dec 1, 2016)

striker479 said:


> Pixel art is usually a pretty good market on FA once you get your name out there and people recognize you.


I hope what you say is true, though I have no idea how much can I ask for a portait (not much I suppose but :3)... Any ideas ?


----------



## striker479 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bearwizurd said:


> I hope what you say is true, though I have no idea how much can I ask for a portait (not much I suppose but :3)... Any ideas ?



What I'd do is look around on FA and see what others are charging for similar art. once you get an idea you can price yours out accordingly. another factor is the amount of time required for each piece. Don't undersell yourself.


----------



## Bearwizurd (Dec 2, 2016)

striker479 said:


> What I'd do is look around on FA and see what others are charging for similar art. once you get an idea you can price yours out accordingly. another factor is the amount of time required for each piece. Don't undersell yourself.


I guess between 5 - 10 $ according to difficulty, I've seen the prices on FA but they are very heterogeneous, I dunno... How much would you peeps pay for one of these ? (be honnest now, this is a serious question :3)
www.furaffinity.net: Free art for Xing Tian - Squid Butt by Bearwizurd
www.furaffinity.net: Portrait - Bear wizard by Bearwizurd
Edit : BTW time required for each piece is no issue (takes me like a total 3-4 hours separated on several sessions)


----------

